# Panthers Preseason Thread



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're playing the Giants tonight on ESPN.Can't say that I'm excited about the team,especially after Kemo was put on IR.Only chance we had was to play great defense and that was unlikely beforehand.Obviously Peppers gave us no oppurtunity to remedy our many shortcomings.With our murderous schedule it'd be a miracle if we were over .500


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Miami is acting like this game matters with all the razzle dazzle.So far DeAngelo has made a nice long TD run and Captain Muenerlain(sic..I got no clue how to spell it)has a nice return.He could easily get a roster spot as a returner,someone has to win that job.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I've been decently impressed with our starters it's our backups that seem to be showin the problem. Any more injuries this year and were done, and with Smith and Beason already getting dinged up were not off to that great of a start. Peppers has really been a disappointment so far but he's never been much of a preseason player, he just needs to show SOMETHING after this huge tag.

Goodsen has really stepped in nicely for Stewart and we should have a nasty three headed monster at runningback whenever he can get in the game. I hope we find as many ways possible to get him on the field, it'd be a waste not too.

Ravens this Saturday...first home game but can we pleaseeee do something about our DT position. Were going to get run all over this year if nothing changes


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It looks to me as we have real problems on both lines.We're not getting good offensive line play and we're horrible on the d line.It doesn't seem realistic to hope for much from this team.I'm sick of mediocrity,but right now I'm thinking we could just be terrible this year.It's a good think Tampa Bay decided to gut their team or we'd probably finish last.With our schedule the only real chance we have is to win games against the division...As in going 6-0 against the NFC South.We're certainly not going to win a huge number of the other games.


----------

